# How much $$$



## alimages (Mar 21, 2007)

Hello,
This is my first post so hello everyone. I will be photographing some high end furniture for an online catalog and other promotional items. I plan to do all the photography then sell them the pictures if they like them. I was hoping someone could shed some light on how much people are charging for this kind of work. Here is the link for the website with some pictures of the furniture. http://www.tomita-db.com/ 

Thanks


----------



## fmw (Mar 21, 2007)

alimages said:


> Hello,
> This is my first post so hello everyone. I will be photographing some high end furniture for an online catalog and other promotional items. I plan to do all the photography then sell them the pictures if they like them. I was hoping someone could shed some light on how much people are charging for this kind of work. Here is the link for the website with some pictures of the furniture. http://www.tomita-db.com/
> 
> Thanks


 
Commercial photographers normally bill their time and expenses.  The images belong to the client.  It wouldn't normally occur to a commercial photographer to shoot commercial images for free in hopes of selling photos.  The furniture sure looks interesting.


----------



## craig (Mar 24, 2007)

Fred hit the nail on the head so to speak. I would photograph one piece and see how they like it. Furniture can be very time consuming. There fore very lucrative.

Love & Bass


----------

